
Security lapse exposed New York airport's critical servers for a year - emilong
http://www.zdnet.com/article/unsecured-servers-at-new-york-airport-left-exposed-for-a-year/
======
danjoc
Bloomberg: The IT person was paid too much so he didn't care about job
security and slacked off. /snark

